
Chinese Midea makes $5B bid for KUKA - JDDunn9
http://www.therobotreport.com/news/chinese-midea-group-makes-5-billion-bid-for-kuka-ag
======
tiplus
Kuka makes great industrial robots. They are pretty much the goto guys for car
manufacturing robots from VW, BMW to Tesla. I do see how Midea would benefit
from this deal as there are no competitive chinese robot makers, yet. However,
in the long run Kuka's company culture and roots in Augsburg, Germany will not
survive this deal (my impression). They are a 'small' specialized company in
the huge industrial manufacturing market, a deal like this had to happen at
some point.

------
tiatia
Yeah, the Chinese will need KUKA.

After Trump becomes president, he will give China 3 years to reach a balanced
trade with the US. Huge part of the production will move back to the US.
Unfortunately, only a small part of the jobs will come back. Maybe 1 or 2 out
of 10. Most stuff will be done by robots. Maybe it will be US based Chinese
companies, but it will be US based. And regarding to Midea: An Australian
engineer that consulted for them told me, why he would never buy a Midea
washing machine. "I would be scared my house burns down". Buyers beware!

So say hello to US based manufacturing and say goodbye to the 'Chinese
century".

[http://davidstockmanscontracorner.com/chinas-debt-bomb-no-
on...](http://davidstockmanscontracorner.com/chinas-debt-bomb-no-one-really-
knows-the-payload/)

